# Lens help?



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Quantaray lens on my Pentax K1000, and I never had any problems with it until recently.

I noticed that the aperture blades moves extremely smooth when the lens is off of the camera, and when I attach it (while the lens is at f2.8) it closes itself up to f22. When I try to put it back on f2.8, it closes itself back up to f22.

Anybody know what's going on here?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like the aperture lever in the camera is jammed.

It normally is in a position so that the lens aperture is wide open ... and engages when the shutter is tripped.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I just realized that the lever isn't moving. Know of an easy fix?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 15, 2011)

If you cannot move it with light pressure ... then the mechanism/gears are jammed.
Does the shutter/mirror mechanism still work ?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 15, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> Yeah, I just realized that the lever isn't moving. Know of an easy fix?



Jiggle it.  Usually works.  It should pop back into place.  If not, then the mech is broken and you'll have to take it into a repair shop.  This actually isn't that uncommon and can be caused by a variety of things.  My guess is a bit of light pressure until you feel it pop back into the right spot will take care of it.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh wait, I misread your post I believe.

I put an SMC Pentax-A 50mm lens on the K1000, and it seemed to work just fine.  but then, when I put the Quantaray on to the camera, or my Pentax ME, the aperture blades set themselves from f2.8 to f22.The aperture ring slowly spins to f22.

I noticed when looking at the 50mm Pentax lens, while off the camera, turning the aperture ring also turns a small lever on the outside of the lens. However, the Quantaray's little lever doesn't move.

Sorry about not knowing the technical terms, haha.


----------

